# Lexapro/wellbutrin/Lamictal/Buspar combo



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone had any experience with this combo.Pdoc added 5mg of Lexapro with the 150mg of Wellbutrin at my request.The Lexapro seems to have added a little spark.Lamictal at 200mg to prevent hypomania.3mg of Klonopin for anxiety and Buspar at 30mg.I know many people call it a sugar pill.I've heard at a high enough dose it can be effective.It also takes a fair amount of time to reach therapeutic levels in the body.I don't like adding to many meds. but would like some feedback from you guys.This is the site I use the most for feedback,peoples experiences,knowledge etc.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Why do you want to prevent hypomania? Is it really causing you problems, or is it just your pdoc's opinion that it's not an "acceptable" state of mind?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I like a Wellbutrin XL + Lexapro combo very much, as it has been proven in randomized double-blind controlled studies to be highly effective at least for depression and the side effects of the meds cancel each other out (Wellbutrin helps with SSRI-induced weight-gain and sexual side effects as well as sedation, SSRIs help with Wellbutrin-induced anxiety). Levels of Serotonin, Norepinephrine and Dopamine are increased. But 5mg Lexapro is too low, you need 10-20mg, you may also increase your Wellbutrin (XL) dose to 300mg by time. Throw the Buspar away: You are either augmenting your antidepressant (Lexapro) for full efficiency with Wellbutrin (XL) OR with Buspar - and Wellbutrin (XL) is better. That's it. Try to keep is simple. Lamictal 200mg is OK. The Klonopin too, but don't stop it abruptly (if you take it daily) while on Wellbutrin as this could result in seizures and acute psychosis.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Why do you want to prevent hypomania? Is it really causing you problems, or is it just your pdoc's opinion that it's not an "acceptable" state of mind?


 It's my doctors opinion.Though I feel that the low level of hypomania produced invigorates me and definatley helps with my motivation.It renews my interest in the things i enjoy cycling,music etc.


----------



## bedsareburning (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm on exactly the same meds, minus the klonopin and I take Wellbutrin 150 mg twice daily and 60 mg buspar. Buspar and Lexapro work quite well together. I'm hoping to stay on a lower dose of Lexapro, 5 or 10 mg. I also take 200 mg Lamictal for hypomania. I feel I can be more realistic with it. How has it been going?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

bedsareburning said:


> I'm on exactly the same meds, minus the klonopin and I take Wellbutrin 150 mg twice daily and 60 mg buspar. Buspar and Lexapro work quite well together. I'm hoping to stay on a lower dose of Lexapro, 5 or 10 mg. I also take 200 mg Lamictal for hypomania. I feel I can be more realistic with it. How has it been going?


 The Lamictal definatley stops the hypomania. Though sometimes I miss those episodes. I haven't been taking the Buspar on a regular basis. I guess I have a hangup with the whole "sugar pill" reputation of the med. The pdoc I see believes it is a legitimate anti-anxiety med. Problem being it is not used at a high enough dose and that it takes patience for it's therapeutic properties to kick in. Have you had success with Buspar? As far as the Lexapro goes, I take 5-10mgs but feel like it still effects my sex drive. Do you feel positive therapeutic with the that dose? I am on Wellbutrin 300mg XL . It seems to work with my depression and the Klon. kind of smooths everything out.


----------



## bedsareburning (Jun 11, 2010)

I was on 20-40 mg Lexapro and 100 mg Buspar (yes, above the max recommended, my doc went to some seminar and heard about the effectiveness of doses up to 100 mg). That was very effective for my anxiety and depression. Adding the 150-200 mg Lamictal brought me down to earth -- felt I could think more clearly. I went off Lexapro, which was a big mistake, and tried Wellbutrin instead. Now I'm going back on Lexapro, hoping to stay at a lower dose. Was hoping that keeping the Wellbutrin would counter the weight gain, sleepiness and sex drive. Any luck with those?

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Buspar is a much safer to alternative to benzos. Especially if the benzo. is being used on a daily basis. Tolerance can easily develop requiring increased amounts to produce the initial results of the benzo's anxiolytic properties. And is counter-indicated with people who have addictive personality traits. A benzos sudden decrease or sudden discontinuation causes GABAs natural function to be disabled due to its depedencey on stimulation from the drug. Resulting in neurological over-excitation as the the cells in the brain become extremely sensitive to the excited neurotransmitters. The extreme case is a seizure and possible death.

Buspar doesn't offer the immediate calming effects of the benzo. group. Which method of action is binding to a GABAA receptor site. Thereby increasing the calming effectiveness of GABA. Where buspirone (Buspar) functions as a 5-HT1a partial agonist. Which is thought to potentiate its anxiolytic effects. Again at higher doses than initially thought.
How was its effectiveness at 100mg compared to the 60mg dose? Were there any substantial side effects? 

So this med. combinations effects many neurotransmitters to varying degrees. I am dabbling with pregabalin (Lyrica) which effects hit pretty quickly. It increases GABA levels by effecting Glutamic acid (GAD). The enzyme that converts glutamate into GABA in a single step. I definitely feel more laid back on it. It gives me a release of social anxiety with an almost,"I don't care what others think" approach. A sort of disconnected feeling at times. Which is not necessarily undesirable. To bad one of the side effects is that you want to eat everything in the house, never feeling satiated. Which i don't need as I'm working towards getting down to my ideal cycling weight.Huh,I suppose that's where self control comes into play.


----------



## jadealot (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, I have taken Zoloft, Prozac and am now on Lexapro. On 20MG Prozac I experienced a huge sexual drive. On Lexparo it seemed to do quite the opposite. Recently my Dr. prescribed me to Buspar to bring up my sexual drive. Has anybody had success on an antidepressant and also Buspar for increasing your sexual libido?


----------

